# Cannot Read Release Notes



## Barry L. (4 mo ago)

Hi all. I own a Model S P85D. I am new to this site. I recently upgraded to the second gen infotainment system (Atom processor) and can no longer read the release notes on the software page. All I see is a blank white page. Is there a fix for this and is it indicative of a larger problem with the infotainment upgrade? I have done both a soft reset and complete power cycle, without any luck. Thanks


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Barry L., there is nothing about MCU2 that should prevent you from being able to read software release notes. Is there anything else that can’t load? Can it do the web browser? How about navigation - does it plan a route in a fraction of a minute?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'm going to take a wild guess that you may not be clicking on a chapter to show. It's a little off of an interface.


----------



## Barry L. (4 mo ago)

The browser is slow but is running on the new MCU-2. I don't notice much more speed with the new processor, which is disappointing. Navigation speed is also about the same. As mentioned, it also does not include the colorizer with the newest update, which Tesla has confirmed is unavailable. So far, I am unimpressed with the MCU-2 and wish I had not spent the $1500 for it.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Barry L. said:


> So far, I am unimpressed with the MCU-2 and wish I had not spent the $1500 for it.


I’m sorry to hear that. For my late 2017 MX with AP2.5 it made things like a new car, as most things were so slow or even unusable on MCU1. My car build is pretty much the same as when MCU2 became standard in April 2018 so maybe that made it an easier drop in for functionality. If you have things not working at all, I would definitely go back to the Service Center. There have been situations where something didn’t get hooked up right during the installation.


----------

